# 1st Competition Prep (Pickin' N Pullin' KCBS) VA



## bookoobbq (Apr 23, 2017)

Alright, so my smoking buddy and I decided to enter our first competition. We've been practicing a while. We're doing the (Backyard BBQ) amateur series of the KCBS event PICKIN' N Pullin' this weekend in Lanexa, VA. For the past two weeks all I can think about day and night is running through everything that has to do with it. We're a 2 man team and we've decided to each do our meat the way we personally like to do it and at the end we'll decide which of each of ours we turn in. Am I the only one that has spreadsheets and lists and timelines and keeps tweaking them each day up until the event just to ensure I put out my best effort? It's been fun but also kinda stressful. I want to win or at least get top 5 but I also realize this weekend will be primarily a learning experience to set us up for future success.

*I'll throw in some pics of our journey so far just to make this post somewhat entertaining for y'all.*

_Loaded up one of 3 smokers to bring out to the camper for some practice sessions (pictured is my teammate Travis)_













FullSizeRender.jpg



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 23, 2017






_Got the Oklahoma Joe setup at the campground._













IMG_3526.JPG



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 23, 2017






_A practice run on ribs. This set we collaborated the two ways we each like to cook into one. The taste was on point but the presentation disappointed us. We're going to each do the way we know and pick the best rack to turn in. Everyone likes to smoke their own way so this is a learning experience for us trying to not butt heads on each other's techniques._













IMG_3546.JPG



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 23, 2017






_Shirts arrived. We sold close to 50 tshirts which covered our entry fees and meat. Not bad for newbies._

_(pictured: Eddie, our smoking apprentice and drinking buddy)_













IMG_3634.JPG



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 23, 2017






*For shits and giggles, here's where I'm at on our packing list to bring to the competition. Chime in if you think I'm missing anything. It's still in the works.*

Things to bring:

- Tent
- Extension Cords
- Lights
- Fan
- Tables
- Chairs
- Paper towels
- Bungee cords
- Nitrile Gloves
- Trash Can
- Foil
- Saran Wrap
- Scissors
- Tin Pans
- Cutlery
- Water container
- Hose
- Smokers
- Wood
- Coal
- Speaker
- Cooler (1 cold 1 for hot food)
- Spray Bottles
- All Ingredients
- MEAT
-Temp Probes
-Fat Separator 
- Coffee Maker


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2017)

Good luck to both of you!

Sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun!!

Al


----------



## radioguy (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey looks like your getting ready in done fashion.  I get these wipes from Costco.  They are very handy for quick clean ups when running water is unavailable.  They have a soft side and a scrub side.  Good for temp probes,drip pans, wipe then rinse from your water jug.

Good luck on the competition! 

RG














0424170932.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Apr 24, 2017


----------



## radioguy (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey looks like your getting ready in done fashion.  I get these wipes from Costco.  They are very handy for quick clean ups when running water is unavailable.  They have a soft side and a scrub side.  Good for temp probes,drip pans, wipe then rinse from your water jug.

Good luck on the competition! 

RG














0424170932.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Apr 24, 2017


----------



## sauced (Apr 26, 2017)

Best of luck to you and sounds like you are off to a great start!!


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 26, 2017)

Additional Utensils (tongs, spatulas, sauce mops, food handling gloves etc)

*** Fire Extinguishers (most contests require this)

Cleaning supplies (wet wipes; bleach type spray; soaps)


----------



## mikesherry28 (Apr 26, 2017)

Some fine white China and plastic ware zip lock bags


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 26, 2017)

Please add to the TOP of the list... 

1. -  "RELAX AND HAVE FUN"

Just go with what you know...  and enjoy it... As you said use this first one as a learning experience ..  Don't expect anything then you won't be disappointed... 

Which meat's are ya doing ??


----------



## weev (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't forget the adult beverages  they come in handy.  And good luck.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 28, 2017)

Sounds like you are mostly set.  Waiting to see how it goes.


----------



## bookoobbq (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, I'm very pleased and surprised with how well our FIRST COMPETITION went. We learned a lot and the people we met was well worth it. 

(Only thing I didn't like about this particular event is no greenery was allowed in the box. Just meat laid on styrofoam.)

7th PORK - 28th RIBS - 16th OVERALL













IMG_3900.JPG



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 30, 2017


















IMG_3892.JPG



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 30, 2017


















IMG_3893.JPG



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 30, 2017





/height/400[/IMG]













IMG_3826.JPG



__ bookoobbq
__ Apr 30, 2017


----------



## mikesherry28 (Apr 30, 2017)

Awesome job we did our 1st cook off last weekend we got 1 and 2 margarita 4th in chicken and rib and 17th in brisket so not bad awesome job to you and your team happy smoking


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 30, 2017)

Good deal...  glad to hear...  How many Back Yard teams were there ??


----------



## sauced (May 1, 2017)

Nice job....it all looks real good!! Congratulations!!

Points!!


----------



## radioguy (May 1, 2017)

Great job!! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## bbqbrett (May 1, 2017)

Sounds like you did pretty well for the first time out.  Are you going to try to keep competing?


----------

